# Blow lipstick in the UK...comes with a free T-shirt!



## Turbokittykat (Sep 13, 2005)

Just in case any UK girls don't know this yet...

The Isabella Blow lipstick was launched in the UK on September 9th. It's only available at Harvey Nichols stores with a MAC counter. Harvey Nichols in London are doing mail order. Plus, as an added bonus, each lipstick comes with a free Blow t-shirt!!!


----------



## labelslut (Sep 13, 2005)

I got mine from there on last Thursday but they didn't give me any t-shirts!! Maybe it's because I claimed B2M to get it...but still!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 13, 2005)

I had to mail order mine. I got two lipsticks and I got a free t-shirt with each. They arrived this morning.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 13, 2005)

I saw the Blow lipsticks stored in one of the draws yesterday and it looked special, there was something attatched to the box though it wasn't big enough for a t shirt.

I hate the colour though so i'm not getting it.


----------



## user4 (Sep 13, 2005)

i didnt get a t-shirt!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I had to mail order mine. I got two lipsticks and I got a free t-shirt with each. They arrived this morning._

 

Can you show us a pic??


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Can you show us a pic??_

 
Unfortunately my main PC died a few weeks ago and I can't find the software I need to be able to set my camera up on the PC I am using now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The t-shirts are white with the Blow logo, (the face with the MAC "hat"), on the front. The back has "Isabella Blow" printed sideways in bright pink from bottom to top on the right hand side.


----------



## tricky_ithaca (Sep 13, 2005)

That's great news! Here is the phone number for the switchboard if anyone is interested....

020 7235 5000


----------



## Christi239 (Sep 13, 2005)

Ugh!  I did not need to know this.  I've ordered my lipstick from the U.S. website already.  I want that shirt!  I love the logo.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

umm.. okay.. to show just how much of an addict i am, i rang up harvey nicks and ordered it.. guess what, i got the last autographed t-shirt! yes i did! having it shipped to my friend sue in london who will then fedex it to me! do u THINK i'm addicted?? thanks tricky ithaca for posting the phone number!!! i spoke with blue! she's adorable =)


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_umm.. okay.. to show just how much of an addict i am, i rang up harvey nicks and ordered it.. guess what, i got the last autographed t-shirt! yes i did! having it shipped to my friend sue in london who will then fedex it to me! do u THINK i'm addicted?? thanks tricky ithaca for posting the phone number!!! i spoke with blue! she's adorable =)_

 
Girl, you need 12 step!!! (watch the pot cuss' the kettle!)  :roll: ...and yes, I am mad at you for taking my t-shirt!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 13, 2005)

I bought it yesterday but never got a free T-shirt.


----------



## Janice (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_umm.. okay.. to show just how much of an addict i am, i rang up harvey nicks and ordered it.. guess what, i got the last autographed t-shirt! yes i did! having it shipped to my friend sue in london who will then fedex it to me! do u THINK i'm addicted?? thanks tricky ithaca for posting the phone number!!! i spoke with blue! she's adorable =)_

 
*SCORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE!*

You better post pics when you get it!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_umm.. okay.. to show just how much of an addict i am, i rang up harvey nicks and ordered it.. guess what, i got the last autographed t-shirt! yes i did! having it shipped to my friend sue in london who will then fedex it to me! do u THINK i'm addicted?? thanks tricky ithaca for posting the phone number!!! i spoke with blue! she's adorable =)_

 

You rock Juney!  That's so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to see a pic of it!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

DOOD i SO scored with this one! the ma was really sweet and how cool is her name? BLUE! neways will DEFINITELY post pics when it gets here!!! i couldn't believ i got the last autographed one and in my size too! not that i'll every wear it! lol!!
@ Jamericandiva : girl u DUN know! ha ha ha u know seh fi mi navel string cut unda mac tree!!


----------

